# Austroflamm Integra Gas Insert Blower - not blowing.



## Elliot (Jun 10, 2008)

Evening everyone.  Need a hand or direction.  I have an Austroflamm Integra gas insert (WHI-001339).  Over the past few month the fan didn't seem to blow as much air when turned up fully.  Yeserday, I turned the stove up to warm the house in the evening and the fan didn't blow any air... it just made a humming sound.  I imagine the blower motor has gone out, and will likely try to pull it in a weekend or two.  I'm having trouble finding (on the net) a company that handles the Integra gas insert.  Most only handle the pellet stove.  Can anyone direct me to a dealer.  We are attempting to put the house on the market next month and this needs to be fixed.

Thanks for any help.

Elliot


----------



## webbie (Jun 10, 2008)

The current importer and distributor for that brand is:
http://www.luckydistributing.com/

As you say, they are not bringing in the gas stuff any more, but I think you should be able to dig up parts. 
This page shows an integra blower:
http://www.stove-parts.net/Austroflamm_Parts_s/20.htm
(that is pellet, but it might be the same!)

Also, you might get lucky when you take it apart - I have sometimes found that dust clogs these things up after awhile and makes starting difficult. 

If you cannot dig the part up, taking the numbers off the blower or bringing it into a Granger supply house (nationwide) can usually get you a similar replacement.

Also, try these folks
http://energypartsplus.com/

they also show the pellet blower, but are quite knowledgeable about parts in general


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Also, you might get lucky when you take it apart - I have sometimes found that dust clogs these things up after awhile and makes starting difficult.



Agreed, if you are hearing a humming noise it could be that something is stuck in the blades, sometimes a wire gets sucked in.  Also, if you can't get anywhere with the fireplace maker, you might also try seeing what info you can get off the blower itself.  Since Australia uses a different voltage and hertz than found in the US, the blowers mfg can likely be found on the internet and have reps in the US willing to help you out.

Lastly - a lot of gas fireplaces have the blower as an option.  I'd think you could just remove it.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jun 11, 2008)

Unless there is a safty system that wont let the fireplace run without the blower then its an optional item. Since you are selling the house, if the it turns out the blower is broken I would just yank it out and toss it. No one needs to know it used to have a blower.


----------

